# What did you cook/bake today?



## Shindoman

No grill involved but they were damn good. Fish Tacos. 
Beer battered Cod. Cabbage, Garlic Chili Mayo, Pickled Red Onions, and Cilantro


----------



## g-man

Share your dish and maybe a recipe. The winter season keeps us inside the house instead of the yard, so we turn to other hobbies.


----------



## Shindoman

@g-man great idea to start this thread!


----------



## g-man

Well, not today but over the last weeks I've been baking and making pizza.


----------



## g-man

These are my wife's creations

Buche de Noel









Classic Cheesecake









Triple chocolate cake (white, milk and dark chocolate layers)


----------



## Shindoman

g-man said:


> Well, not today but over the last weeks I've been baking and making pizza.


Oh my! That all looks delicious. I'm making Detroit Pizza tonight.


----------



## g-man

Yesterday, sourdough pizza.


----------



## Shindoman

Detroit Style Pizza


----------



## DeepC

Shindoman said:


> Detroit Style Pizza


@Shindoman That Detroit pizza looks KILLER !!! I need to try that. My kids would love that too


----------



## Shindoman

Four Pepper Chili


----------



## g-man

Pain de campagne using a modified Ken Forkish recipe. Hydration was high at 78% and i had to leave the house during the bulk ferment, so I did not develop the dough strength I'm used to. It still taste great.


----------



## Ware

I love bread.


----------



## Shindoman

Shrimp Etouffee with some Pan Fried Oysters


----------



## pennstater2005

The Why is beef jerky so expensive? thread inspired me to buy a dehydrator.



And I got five pounds of top round steak from my local butcher. Cut it up. Made some marinade that it's sitting in now overnight.





Tomorrow it'll go in the dehydrator. Total cost should be about half what it is per pound locally.


----------



## Ware

@pennstater2005 you should start a DIY beef jerky thread. I'm anxious to see your results.


----------



## Shindoman

Dry Aged Bone-in Striploin cooked in the cast iron pan.


----------



## ENC_Lawn

What's is everybody's go to for getting the outside grill flavor when cooking inside.

I enjoy grilling outside and normally all of my burgers and steaks are cooked outside on the grill for the best flavor.

But does anyone have any tips when for when you want to cook inside?


----------



## Shindoman

ENC_Lawn said:


> What's is everybody's go to for getting the outside grill flavor when cooking inside.
> 
> I enjoy grilling outside and normally all of my burgers and steaks are cooked outside on the grill for the best flavor.
> 
> But does anyone have any tips when for when you want to cook inside?


I don't try to duplicate the grill flavor inside. But steaks and burgers cooked in a cast iron or griddle have their own delicious flavor. 
For steaks in a cast iron, I use either duck fat or some beef fat in the pan to get a wonderful crust on the steak. They both add their own unique flavor. The cast iron also allows you to make a wonderful sauce from the bits left in the pan. One of my favs is a cognac cream sauce. 
For burgers on the griddle, I use fresh ground Chuck or Brisket. So much more flavor than ground beef from the store. I'll grind an entire brisket and divide it into 4 ounce balls of meat, freeze separately on a cookie sheet. Then keep them in the freezer and take out as many as I need. But fresh is best. 
To cook them on the griddle, I use the Smashburger technique. Put the ball of meat on the griddle, then smash it down with a heavy spatula for 10 secs to start that crispy crust. They are much juicier than on the bbq where all the juices drip out!







https://share.icloud.com/photos/06VegNSRkMTB6JIkx22qdL_IQ#Delta_-_Nordel

You could also try the White Castle Sliders style

https://share.icloud.com/photos/0Mpx5gb-NqHCg7PswhOmG7gqQ#Delta_-_Nordel


----------



## ENC_Lawn

@Shindoman Thanks for the tips. :thumbup:

That burger looks "almost as good as your lawn"....almost!  :nod:

Steak looks fantastic as well!


----------



## Shindoman

Crispy Pork Belly cooked with Fennel, Leeks, and Star Anise. 
Served over Garlic Thyme Lentils. Crackling on the side is always the best part!


----------



## Shindoman

Crispy oven baked chicken wings


----------



## rob13psu

Great thread! I have been on a major cooking kick the last 6 months. I tried my hand at NY style pizza. 
Cheese for the girls and red peppers and onions for the parents.


----------



## Shindoman

rob13psu said:


> Great thread! I have been on a major cooking kick the last 6 months. I tried my hand at NY style pizza.
> Cheese for the girls and red peppers and onions for the parents.


That Pizza looks fantastic!


----------



## rob13psu

Shindoman said:


> That Pizza looks fantastic!


Thank you, sir! It turned out much better than I hoped.


----------



## Shindoman

Steak Diane
CAB Strip loin, braised cabbage, and green beans


----------



## g-man

Cannellini beans and ham on the instapot. I also baked a levain bread to go along with it. (Sourdough 33g, 33g wheat flour, 33g water for 6hr, then add 425g of bread flour + 75g wheat + 11g salt and 380g water, 14hr bulk and 4hr proof.)


----------



## Ware

g-man said:


> Cannellini beans and ham on the instapot. I also baked a levain bread to go along with it. (Sourdough 33g, 33g wheat flour, 33g water for 6hr, then add 425g of bread flour + 75g wheat + 11g salt and 380g water, 14hr bulk and 4hr proof.)


Have you started a bread thread yet? That looks amazing.


----------



## g-man

Bread baking is another rabbit hole like lawn care. I'm currently considering getting a small mill so I can buy specific wheat berries and make my own flour. If there is interest, I can start a more detailed thread.


----------



## Shindoman

@g-man start the thread. I would love to read it. Just don't want to be pulled down another rabbit hole. I've got too many of them in my life already. Lol


----------



## Ware

+1, I'm very interested.


----------



## Shindoman

Special treat tonight. Te Mana Lamb from a very few specific farms in the NZ mountains. Free range, finished with Chickory in their diet. Honestly the best tasting Lamb I've ever had. Not gamey, very rich buttery taste. My Brothers neighbour imports it and sells to restaurants but also free home delivery. Same cost as the supermarket NZ Lamb. Loved it. I cooked it a bit too much for my liking but still very juicy. Served over Mushroom Risotto.


----------



## Shindoman

Thai Curry Coconut Shrimp served over Jasmine Rice


----------



## mowww

@Shindoman thanks for carrying this thread! All of that looks delicious.

We made some pizzas! Wisconsin mozzarella and Iowa pep.





The other day we made some homemade crunch wrap supremes.


----------



## g-man

Yesterday we made more pizza. Used the overnight poolish dough method on one 1kg of flour. Divided it into 10 balls and froze 7 of them to have them ready for a weekday meal. I also made a tomato sauce with Cento San Marzano and basil

Artichokes, black olives, kielbasa sausage


----------



## Shindoman

@mowww thats looks delicious. What Pizza oven do you have? That's next on my wish list. 
@g-man I like that topping combo. Love Olives on a pizza.


----------



## Shindoman

More Te Mana Lamb. Roasted at 400 for just over an hr. Made a simple mint sauce with fresh mint from our garden, wine vinegar, and sugar. Served with 
Kenji's crispy roast potatoes and my wife's delicious Greek salad. This Lamb is incredible. Tender, juicy, with a unique smooth flavor.


----------



## mowww

@Shindoman we landed on an Ooni Koda and we've been pretty happy with it.


----------



## Shindoman

My Dear Wife's favorite dish for her birthday. 
Pan Seared Foie Gras with Port Wine Fig sauce.


----------



## Shindoman

Side ribs with some Jalapeño Cheddar Cornbread and Greek Salad


----------



## isuhunter

g-man said:


> Well, not today but over the last weeks I've been baking and making pizza.


Another steel fan for the pizza!!!!


----------



## Nkoehn22

SMOKED BBQ PORK RIBS on my Traeger 780 Pro. This was my second attempt at smoking Ribs and this time it turned out great!


----------



## Shindoman

Temana Lamb Sirloin Steaks. Pan Sauce from Rosemary, Shallots and red wine. 
Extremely tender for a Sirloin cut. Smooth rich flavor, no gamey flavor. 
Oven roasted Potatoes and Sautéed Green Beans with Shallots. 
Excellent meal!


----------



## Shindoman

Home made Meatballs in Marinara. Beef, Pork, and Veal. Served over Tagliatelle.,


----------



## Shindoman

Spicy Shrimp Tacos. Sliced Avocado on the bottom. Cilantro Lime Cabbage and then the Shrimp. Topped by some Cojito Cheese and a drizzle of the sauce and fresh squeezed lime.


----------



## Shindoman

Cincinnati Style Chili


----------



## Shindoman

I made these Beef Birria Tacos. Slow cooked Chuck with 3 kinds of dried Chili's in the sauce. Made a dipping sauce from the juices. My non stick griddle is getting old so I couldn't get a nice crispiness on the Tacos but they were fantastic! My daughters boyfriend declared it his new fav dish.


----------



## Shindoman

I made these Beef Birria Tacos. Slow cooked Chuck with 3 kinds of dried Chili's in the sauce. Made a dipping sauce from the juices. My non stick griddle is getting old so I couldn't get a nice crispiness on the Tacos but they were fantastic! My daughters boyfriend declared it his new fav dish.


----------



## rob13psu

Shindoman said:


> I made these Beef Birria Tacos. Slow cooked Chuck with 3 kinds of dried Chili's in the sauce. Made a dipping sauce from the juices. My non stick griddle is getting old so I couldn't get a nice crispiness on the Tacos but they were fantastic! My daughters boyfriend declared it his new fav dish.


Well done! Those look delicious.


----------



## rob13psu

My 4th try at making croissants and pain au chocolat has turned out to be my best so far. Took them to my in-laws for our first gathering in over a year and they were gone by noon.


----------



## Shindoman

Chicken Fried Steak


----------



## Shindoman

Strawberry Rhubarb Pie. I'm new to pie making. First crack at a lattice top.


----------



## rob13psu

First attempt at sourdough bread. Turned out well!


----------



## Ware

rob13psu said:


> First attempt at sourdough bread. Turned out well!


Nice!


----------



## ColeLawn

Shindoman said:


> Cincinnati Style Chili


My favorite. Mind sharing your recipe? Last time I made it it was way, way too spicy (too much red pepper I think). I want to try a new recipe altogether.


----------



## Shindoman

ColeLawn said:


> Shindoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cincinnati Style Chili
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite. Mind sharing your recipe? Last time I made it it was way, way too spicy (too much red pepper I think). I want to try a new recipe altogether.
> [/quote
Click to expand...


----------



## Thick n Dense

Ive been smoking ribeyes low n slow

1.5 - 2 hours around 200* to temp

I find it more flavorfull not to sear after as the searing removes a lot of the smoke flavor.

Literally the best think I have ever eaten in my life.


----------



## jessyrich

Grilled chicken and green papers. My husband cooks them very often and that's one of my favorite dish at the moment.
He bakes them in the oven with lots of different spices and taste is just incredible. Not many people know but green peppers are healthy as well - https://betterme.world/articles/are-green-peppers-good-for-you/. Something worth thinking about?


----------



## Shindoman

Biscuit Cherry Cobbler


----------

